# Harley Power Rake question!



## greg p (Jan 16, 2005)

Has anyone used or familier with the Harley Power Rake? I am looking at this tool for a tractor i am buying and need as much input as i can get before i take the leap. They are very expensive tools so every bit of heads up i can get will be apreciated.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Greg!


I have never used one, but when I had my lawn put in last year, that guy that did it did. My soil has a lot of small rocks in it. Gravely loam I would call it, and this rake did a real nice job smoothing it, and getting most of the small rocks out. If you are doing lawns, I would recomend it. Probably could use a York rake, but to get the finish the power rake left, you would need to spend more time. And as we all know, time is money.


----------



## greg p (Jan 16, 2005)

What size tractor did he have? I am thinking of charging around $300.00 to power rake a lawn roughly the size in your picture. Not sure if that is high or low, just a ballpark figure based on the time i will save the home owner. 
I hope to not get into the finish bussines, just a better than rough job for the owner. Most all of the "lawns" in my area are just dozed smooth and need smoothed and cleaned up.


----------

